# Gopher Slingshots



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I already posted these some time ago, but since we have a spiffy new forum for shared slingshots, here they are again.

Feel free to have at 'em.

I do feel that although this forum is specifically for shared slingshots and i am totally on board, feel free to make and SELL these if you want. But i do think that a common courteousy is to retain the name of the slingshot if the design has given it a name.

Thanks,


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

how do you hold the goher gs 2, curved side up or down


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I hold the slingshot in my left hand while shooting and the concave side is what my pinky, ring and middle finger wrap around.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

gopher 3


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Can the GS 3 be made with Walnut wood ?.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like the design of number 3.


----------

